

Former TechCrunch/ReadWriteWeb reporter launches TheNewStack.io - mikemaney
http://thenewstack.io

======
pedalpete
Here's an intro video apparently what they're all about
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JygZBs1r-i0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JygZBs1r-i0)

I can, in some ways appreciate that the blogger is excited about setting up a
new blog and has LOTS of ideas as to what he wants it to be, but I really wish
he didn't refer to it as a 'media company'.

I'd appreciate a bit of humility from somebody who understands this space. The
video, taken from a webcam in a hotel in the 'hotbed of San Francisco' isn't
the production of a 'media company'. It's a blogger sitting in front of a
computer, rambling about his new blog.

I am really trying not to come off as an a __hole, but why 'launch' like this?
I doubt thenewstack is going to get visits because he was a reporter at TC or
RWW. I clicked the link to see which reporter it was, but thenewstack is going
to have to stand on it's merits as a blog, not on the blogging founder, or his
ideas of what his blog will be.

Don't tell me what you're going to be/do, show me. Take a lesson from all the
other startups you report on, and please, take two minutes to make a proper
and coherent video intro (if you're going to do one at all). Go out into the
streets of SF, act like you're actually reporting on something, know what it
is you want to say. You've got less than 30 seconds to convince us of why we
should care. Or just keep putting out great posts and slowly build an
audience.

Best of luck

------
alexwilliams
Fair enough. Check out the stories, judge for yourself. See how we fare.
Thanks for the critique -- it makes sense.

